# Golden Retriever Paw Print Tattoo



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I also want to do this with Beamer. You can maybe get one of those molds of her paw and take it to them. That, or some pet safe ink to stick per paw right on the paper.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I want to do this also....still trying to come up with a tattoo that will accommodate all of my Goldens!!!


----------



## Stef_Walsh (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe a non-toxic paint, like the kind you would buy for a child. I don't know if they would also be non-toxic to dogs though. At the same time, if you washed it off right away it might be okay anyway.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My sister actually got two ferret paw prints done on the back of her legs. She tried to get her two ferrets to cooperate and get their actual paw prints done from using an ink, but they wouldn't. She ended up just using a pattern from the internet of a ferret pawprint, but it turned out great.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have 4 paw prints tattooed,(1 for each of my dogs) but there smaller and not prints taken from my goldens.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing something like this. I figure I could start with Bentley since he's our first and keep adding puppies and paw prints until I get a flower.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

I say lay some butcher paper down on the floor with a few treats on it. (outside) and put some non toxic black paint on the feet and let them walk on the paper.... from all the many prints pic the best.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

If you can find a place that allows dogs (and yours will cooperate) you can bring him in and photocopy his foot on a machine. Some are very high resolution and it would be non-toxic and mess free.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I bought a Non-Toxic ink pad and did both of my dogs feet with it. It didn't work THAT well but it was enough for the artist to go by. 

This is Tucker's big foot LOL










And this is Reece's:


----------



## iforget (Jun 26, 2009)

I too have been trying to come up with a tattoo idea but with several golden angels, I can't come up with an idea I could live with forever. Bentleys' Mom, your design is georgous! Is there a place where others have posted their tattoo?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geez*

Us "Older," people just wear a paw print pendant necklace or a pair of earrings!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow I never even thought bout this but what a great idea! I may join the club! Haha


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The only thing with mine is that people often ask "What happened to your dog?" or "When did he die?"

I'm like "Nothin', he's still alive, I just love him a lot" haha.

The top portion of mine is a cover up the original design that turned out crappy, that's why so much black had to be added. Tried to make it look like curtains.


----------



## Chantel (Feb 8, 2011)

I wanted to do this, too. But I already had a pretty big tattoo on my hip so I wanted my second one to be small.. So instead of getting Charlie's actual paw, I got a small version of it on my wrist. I'm glad now that I didn't get his actual paw, because I ended up getting another dog earlier this year,Slink , and I would have felt bad if I had Charlie's & not his. 
So the pawprint on my wrist represents my love for both of my boys ))


----------

